# Hamburger Hafenfest



## Digicat (9. Mai 2010)

Servus

Gerade lief auf NDR eine Sondersendung zum [DLMURL="http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/hamburg/hafengeburtstag290.html"]Hamburger Hafenfest[/DLMURL]
Um 19:30 sieht man es auch 

Schon ein schönes Gefühl, wenn man erst dort gewesen ist 

Leider halt nicht zum Hafenfest, aber Hamburg ist immer eine Reise Wert 

Edit: Dodi und alle Hamburger hier im Forum ... ward ihr dort ???


----------



## Dodi (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hamburger Hafenfest*

Nein, Helmut,

dieses Jahr nicht. 

Ist mittlerweile auch schon einige Jahre her, da haben wir das Fest aber so richtig genossen inkl. Barkassenfahrt durch die Fleete, und haben von der Barkasse aus das Feuerwerk und die Lasershow genossen! Das war echt toll! 

Na, da immo das Wetter auch ned so toll ist, sprich kalt (besonders  gestern) und regnerisch, kann ich's verschmerzen. 

Aber in einem Punkt gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht: Hamburg ist immer eine Reise wert!


----------



## Schuessel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hamburger Hafenfest*

Hi,
das einzige Argument hin zu fahren wäre für mich BOSS HOSS gewesen, die sollten heute auf dem Spielbudenplatz auftreten - aber da ist auch St.Pauli Aufstiegsparty... Nee, solche Menschenaufläufe sind eh nicht mein Fall, aber dann auch noch das ganze Fussball-Party-Volk... Nix für mich.

Dass ich dann allerdings den ganzen Tag auf dem Sofa verbracht hab war auch nicht das Wahre... 

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## Fluni81 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hamburger Hafenfest*

..ich wohn ja auch in der Nähe..aber mir wars einfach zu kalt und zu naß

gruss antje


----------

